# 25yd Target Practice With Sps And Looped Tex Tubes



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The East Coast Slingshot Tournament features a target shoot at 25yds so I'm practicing for it. I put it on video because of the added pressure which helps simulate the tournament envrionment. Obviously if I really screw up I can just delete and try again but I didn't because that would defeat the purpose








I've found that the only way to practice shooting paper targets is to do it. Shooting cans at this distance doesn't do it for me. It helps get the technique down but not the kind of focus required for paper targets. I think I'm doing ok but with room to improve in the next four weeks.




[media]http://youtu.be/9yg4vUfyjjQ
Edit: It just occured to me that I didn't actually show the "75" mark on the tape measure


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

nice shooting!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Great shootin', man!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Good shooting! Shooting paper is the best way to prepare to shoot paper in a tournament. Best target I ever shot in practice was 10 shots in the black on a 25 yard pistol target at 25 meters. 7 of witch were in the 10 ring. -- Tex


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that does sound like some really great shooting.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

nice shots bro


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice shooting. Good luck in the tourney.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys!



Tex-Shooter said:


> Good shooting! Shooting paper is the best way to prepare to shoot paper in a tournament. Best target I ever shot in practice was 10 shots in the black on a 25 yard pistol target at 25 meters. 7 of witch were in the 10 ring. -- Tex


That's some spectacular shooting! I need to go practice.
I really believe at this point that it's all in the release.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that MJ! You is gonna be tough YO!!!!!!!!!














Flatband


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job! Never shot paper myself and am contemplating on going to the tourny. Better start moving back my shots! You did fantastic!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

rem50 said:


> Great job! Never shot paper myself and am contemplating on going to the tourny. Better start moving back my shots! You did fantastic!


Thanks guys!
You should come to the tourney, Rem, it's a blast!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish my shooting was up to your standard mate.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is good shooting M_J. That is quite a distance. I've never tried shooting at a paper target yet but will give it a try
here pretty soon.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I love the delay between the release and the shot hitting the target. It makes me think of the old time buffalo hunters on the prairies ... lobbing those big bullets half a mile or so.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shoooting Michael, it's all in the release at 25 and 40 yards, a shot is off by an inch at 10 M is off by alot more at long range. Practice, practice.
philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

philly said:


> Nice shoooting Michael, it's all in the release at 25 and 40 yards, a shot is off by an inch at 10 M is off by alot more at long range. Practice, practice.
> philly


Practice, practice is right! I've been shooting almost exclusively from this distance for a week or so.
Faster bands would help. Everything is a tradeoff


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

nice shooting


----------

